# Lohnt GTX1060 mit i7 2600K?



## ZhuZhu (26. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich überlege derzeit meine Graka GTX960 gegen eine GTX1060 zu tauschen, nur habe ich nicht die Ahnung ob mein CPU i7 2600k  OC auf 4,2Ghz mit ASUS P8P67 Deluxe da noch reicht und der Karte nicht die Luft zu schnürt.

Mir geht es primär um Spieleleistung in 2560x1080 Auflösung.

Könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen?

Danke


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

Die Kombination geht klar, die CPU ist kein Flaschenhals. Ob die GraKa aber auf längere Sicht für mehr als FHD ausreicht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2016)

Bei der Auflösung würde ich eher zur GTX 1070 raten, die GTX 1060 ist eher "bis zu" FullHD 'optimiert'.

Witzigerweise werde ich mit exakt dem gleichen Mainboard und CPU, allerdings auf 4.3 GHz auf allen vier Kernen, eine GTX 1080 kaufen. 

Nach div. Benchmarks ist unsere CPU im Bereich von 8-10% langsamer, wohl gemerkt reine CPU Leistung, als aktuelle i7 Modelle. D.h. ich würde eher denken, dass hier die GTX 1060 limitiert und die CPU weiterhin Däumchen dreht.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Witzigerweise *versuche ich* mit exakt dem gleichen Mainboard und CPU, allerdings auf 4.3 GHz auf allen vier Kernen, *seit fast 2 Monaten verzweifelt* eine GTX 1080 zu kaufen.



FTFY.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2016)

... typische 'Bremse Übertreibung!!!1eins  

Es ist nur ein Monat. Einer. 1.


----------



## ZhuZhu (26. Juli 2016)

Hey super danke schon mal für die Infos... also dann GTX 1070 und CPU lassen...
@
*Rabowke*   kannst du mir mal deine MainBoard OC einstellungen durch geben bitte.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2016)

Also, ICH habe eine R9 290, die ist schwächer als die GTX 1060. Die 1060 ist in WQHD ca 15-20% schneller. ICH kann für mein Empfinden wunderbar alles auf WQHD spielen, obwohl ich "nur" die R9 290 habe. Iinsofern würde ich die 1060 nicht so "schlechtreden" wie es den Anschein hat, zumal sie 6GB RAM hat (R9 290 nur 4GB)     Mit einer 1070 hättest du aber halt länger Deine Ruhe. Die Frage ist nur, ob es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist:  Du hast um die 30% mehr Leistung als mit einer 1060, zahlst aber 60% drauf. 

Und so oder so ist eine 1060 schon ca DOPPELT so stark unter WQHD wie eine GTX 960 mit 2GB. Hat Deine 960 denn 2 oder 4 GB ?


Nebenbei: ich hab einen Xeon E3-1230, d.h. etwas schneller als der 2600k bei Standardtakt, aber mit OC müsste der ähnlich stark sein.


----------



## ZhuZhu (26. Juli 2016)

Ja meine GTX 960 hat 4GB aber mein geliebtes Black Desert Online läuft nur auf mittleren Einstellungen mit 40Frames und sobald Massenschlachten anstehen geht nur noch Einstellung niedrig. 

Ansonsten habe ich 16RAM und das Game läuft auf einer SSD Evo 850


----------



## Denjo86 (28. Juli 2016)

Also ich würde dir Raten eine GTX 1080 oder Mindestens GTX 1070 ! Die GTX 1060 ist eine low Grafik karte also nicht wirklich fürs Gaming gedacht zumindest nicht auf dauer ansonsten kannst du dir jedes Jahr ne neue Kaufen aber das muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

Denjo86 schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir Raten eine GTX 1080 oder Mindestens GTX 1070 ! Die GTX 1060 ist eine low Grafik karte also nicht wirklich fürs Gaming gedacht zumindest nicht auf dauer ansonsten kannst du dir jedes Jahr ne neue Kaufen aber das muss jeder selber wissen


 also "low" ist eine TGX 750 Ti, aber doch bitte nicht eine 1060, wie kommst du nur auf so eine komische Idee? ^^  Oder ist für dich eine GTX 970 auch "low" ? Die 1060 ist ja schneller als die GTX 970 und hat mehr RAM. Die 1060 kann alles auf maximalen Details problemlos darstellen und wird vlt in 2 Jahren dann an die Grenzen kommen, so dass die dann neuesten Grafik-Burner nur auf mittleren oder evtl sogar niedrigen Details laufen. Und wenn du in 2 Jahren dann die 1060 verkaufst und das gesparte Geld vom Nicht-Kauf einer 1070 dazunimmst, bekommst du vermutlich schon eine Karte, die besser als eine 1070 ist.

Die Frage ist eher, ob man unbedingt JETZT schon eine Power braucht, die noch vor gerade einmal 2 Monaten absolutes High-End (GTX 1070 ~ GTX 980 Ti) war, und ob es einem den Aufpreis wert ist. Oder ob du vlt unbedingt UHD spielen willst - DANN muss eher ne 1070/1080 her, das ist klar.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

300 euro ist jetzt also schon low end. interessant.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 300 euro ist jetzt also schon low end. interessant.



Aber lowest low end. Sowas von. 

Ich mein, da kann ich ja gleich auf Onboard-Grafik setzen, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich mein, da kann ich ja gleich auf Onboard-Grafik setzen, oder?



Die HD 3000 im i7 ist da deutlich  besser. 
@TE dein cpu limitiert idR keine GPU, die auf dem Markt ist. Sie ist mit OC auch in etwa so schnell wie i7 6700k und Co


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> [...]@TE dein cpu limitiert idR keine GPU, die auf dem Markt ist. Sie ist mit OC auch in etwa so schnell wie i7 6700k und Co


Richtig, aber der formhalber: "in etwa so schnell wie ein *nicht übertakteter *i7 6700K und Co".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2016)

Ich glaub da wäre man selbst drauf gekommen ^^


----------



## Denjo86 (31. Juli 2016)

Na gut vielleicht habe ich auch übertrieben aber ich Zocke am liebsten die Spiele voll aufgedreht zumindest mit hohen Einstellungen.
Habe selber eine GTX 980 und die muss noch lange Zeit halten  finde die Grafik Karte ist einfach das wichtigste beim Zocken natürlich gibt es noch andere Sachen die auch gut sein müssen aber bei der Grafik Karte da investiere ich lieber noch par Euros mehr und habe lange Zeit ruhe.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2016)

Denjo86 schrieb:


> Habe selber eine GTX 980 und die muss noch lange Zeit halten  finde die Grafik Karte ist einfach das wichtigste beim Zocken natürlich gibt es noch andere Sachen die auch gut sein müssen aber bei der Grafik Karte da investiere ich lieber noch par Euros mehr und habe lange Zeit ruhe.



dir ist schon klar, dass die gtx1060 so ziemlich auf demselben niveau liegt wie deine gtx980?


----------



## golani79 (31. Juli 2016)

Wer zockt denn bitte noch mit ner 980, wenns ne 1080 gibt?

980 is mittlerweile ja voll low-end .. würd ich im Leben nicht mehr anfassen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2016)

Denjo86 schrieb:


> Na gut vielleicht habe ich auch übertrieben aber ich Zocke am liebsten die Spiele voll aufgedreht zumindest mit hohen Einstellungen.
> Habe selber eine GTX 980 und die muss noch lange Zeit halten   .


 dann hast du die Tests der 1060 nicht gelesen, wenn du die als "low" bezeichnest, denn die ist quasi EXAKT gleichschnell, mal 2% schneller, mal 2% langsamer und hat zudem noch 2GB mehr RAM     vielleicht hast du "blind" durch die x60-Einstufung gedacht, die sei MAXIMAL so gut wie eine GTX 970...? ^^


----------



## Denjo86 (2. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wer zockt denn bitte noch mit ner 980, wenns ne 1080 gibt?
> 
> 980 is mittlerweile ja voll low-end .. würd ich im Leben nicht mehr anfassen



Also ich konnte bis jetzt jedes Spiel auf max Einstellung zocken


----------

